# Cerwin Vega Vega 12



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

Would someone please be so kind to share box specs for me for a Cerwin Vega Vega 12. It was the one that came out in the late 90's that replaces their XL series. I would truly appreciate it if someone could just give me a rough idea/estimate on the enclosure volume of that sub in a sealed enclosure.

Thank you,
Shalom.


----------



## GetDown (Feb 21, 2012)

You from Floridaspl? pretty sure you;re looking at 2.5-3.0 cubes ported for that. very efficient good subs


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

Yes, I am. I on this forum as well as FloridaSPL my friend.


----------



## humandrummachine (May 17, 2010)

Got you covered bro. Link to the manual:

https://www.mediafire.com/?w60p01j1qlm235q

Let me know if you want it emailed to you instead.


----------



## humandrummachine (May 17, 2010)

GetDown said:


> You from Floridaspl? pretty sure you;re looking at 2.5-3.0 cubes ported for that. very efficient good subs


According to the manual its 1.6-2.0 @35 hz. Seemed small to me too but idk. I tried one in 2.0 @ 32 hz and all it played was low, but I think that sub was worn out.


----------

